# Dan Henderson's heavyweight plan: 206.1 pounds



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/24281/strikeforce-champ-dan-hendersons-heavyweight-plan-206-1-pounds.mma



> Strikeforce light heavyweight champion Dan Henderson (27-8 MMA, 2-1 SF) has long been a dual-division contender.
> 
> But the former PRIDE middleweight and welterweight champion is taking on a different challenge later this month when he faces heavyweight great Fedor Emelianenko (31-3 MMA, 1-2 SF). But at 40 years old, Henderson isn't worried about bulking up to level the playing field.
> 
> ...


Lol damn Hendo's a warrior. I see him catching Fedor and winning this fight.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Man this fight is going to be insane. I have Fedor taking it but can't ignore Hendo's right hand if it lands.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

This fight is gonna be interesting.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't know what to say about this fight.. No matter what happens it is going to be GREAT. Imagine if either guy gets finished??? Holy Moly.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This guy is durable fighter. Very interesting match up. I really wonder how Fedor is going to come out. 

Olympic caliber wrestler vs ***** champion. But the momentum is riding high with Hendo right now...


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I see Fedor winning this fight quite easily, always been a fan of Fedor and always will give him the respect he deserves for what he has already done in the sport, nothing before in his actions or decisions relating to him or M-1 Global has ever wavered the respect I have for him, turning down the UFC did not bother me at all like it did so many fans.

But the fact is I dont like the catch weight factor in this fight, its obviously a condition been set by Fedor and M-1 Global, there is no reason why Fedor should not be able to make 205 and fight for the Strikeforce LHW title, the catch weight factor just sways this fight way to much in Fedors favour.

The only reason that I can think possible that Fedor is not fighting Hendo at 205 for the belt is quite simply because he is not willing to commit the effort to make weight, and if he is is not willing to put in the effort to make a legit weight to fight for a title then his heart can't be in it.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Pulling for Hendo on this, but I'm not betting the farm. Either that or which ever route needs to happen to get Fedor into UFC for a few fights that I still want to see.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This is gonna be a killer fight. Really could see either guy taking it. They both love big power punches so this might actually come down to stand up war with cardio making the difference.



KillerShark1985 said:


> I see Fedor winning this fight quite easily, always been a fan of Fedor and always will give him the respect he deserves for what he has already done in the sport, nothing before in his actions or decisions relating to him or M-1 Global has ever wavered the respect I have for him, turning down the UFC did not bother me at all like it did so many fans.
> 
> But the fact is I dont like the catch weight factor in this fight, its obviously a condition been set by Fedor and M-1 Global, there is no reason why Fedor should not be able to make 205 and fight for the Strikeforce LHW title, *the catch weight factor just sways this fight way to much in Fedors favour.*
> 
> The only reason that I can think possible that Fedor is not fighting Hendo at 205 for the belt is quite simply because he is not willing to commit the effort to make weight, and if he is is not willing to put in the effort to make a legit weight to fight for a title then his heart can't be in it.


The extra 20 pounds of fat Fedor will be bringing to this fight isn't really gonna help him much. They are basically the same size but Fedor is shaped like a pear.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

> "I think I have to weigh-in over 206, so (I'll be) 206.1 (pounds), I guess,"


Dan Henderson: Balls of f*cking titanium!


----------



## kharitonovgpwin (Jul 10, 2011)

I see fedor taking this easily he has the weight advantage speed,submissions and has a stronger will than hendo also hendo can not put the beating on fedor that bigfoot did and fedor still fought to the end and was only stopped by a doctor


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Both fighters are awsome, and like someone stated Hendo has titanium balls 4 sure. 
I really can't see how Fedor would lose this, he has the grappling & striking advantage & both have granite chins. I'd see Fedor taking it even at 205 but with the weight-advantage it just swings too much in his favour. Tho I would never count Hendo out as he is a threat to any fighter.
Like shark said it's sad that Fedor couldn't just drop the weight, he is a very small & fat HW and it kind of messes up the fight with the weight-difference. Still one of the most exciting matchups of the year.



> I see fedor taking this easily he has the weight advantage speed,submissions and has a *stronger will *than hendo also hendo can not put the beating on fedor that bigfoot did and fedor still fought to the end and was only stopped by a doctor


Agree with everything except will, I have never doubted Hendos will.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

KO (Punch)


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

gazh said:


> KO (Punch)


by who?


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Henderson is awesome, definately granite ballz. But so does Fedor given he has been fighting much bigger men for a long time now!

I think Fedor wins this easily, but I will be rooting for Hendo for sure!!!!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Fine Wine said:


> Henderson is awesome, definately granite ballz. But so does Fedor given he has been fighting much bigger men for a long time now!
> 
> I think Fedor wins this easily, but I will be rooting for Hendo for sure!!!!


Exactly. Fedor has often been praised for fighting much bigger opponents, and also ridiculed for fighting much smaller opponents. In reality Fedor clearly has never been worried about his opponents size. 

Both of these men have balls of steel.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Indeed Ape. These two guys + BJ and Mousasi all have some crazy confidence (or maybe their just crazy)!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Ape City said:


> by who?


Good question, it's really close and either can do it but something inside tells me Hendo KO's Fedor, don't flame me pls.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I can see Henderson knocking out Fedor. But I can also see it going the other way as well. This is just one of those fights.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

gazh said:


> Good question, it's really close and either can do it but something inside tells me Hendo KO's Fedor, don't flame me pls.


Would never flame someone for having a reasonable opinion. 

I actually think it is more likely that Hendo kos Fedor than the other way around. Personally I think it will be a three round war!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Two great legends. Personally- if either guy wins, I'm happy with it. Maybe a little more for Fedor because of the huge plunge he has taken. Fedor is past his prime and looks pretty close to hanging it up. Hendo has surged like never before. Dan has amazingly peaked at 40. Hendo's gameplan is fairly simple, he wants to bang. He loads up with that golden right hand and if he lands it flush, big trouble. But seriously, On paper Fedor has the power, weight and most certainly the submission game advantage over Hendo. I think the wrestling is a tough call cause Dan can hold his own with anybody, especially in the clinch. This fight has me intrigued for certain. Both have amazing chins and have never been knocked out cold. I don't know where Fedor's head is at this point so it's a tough call. Fedor should have at least a 25 lb weight advantange, so Dan won't be ragdollin' Fedor. I have a feeling it's going to be a battle of the right hands. Hendo has one punch KO power but against Fedor's skills, size and top notch chin, it will take more than one big right hand to finish off Fedor. This fight is another landmark fight in MMA history...


----------



## thatguyjae (Jul 16, 2011)

Fedor will have the weight advantage but its not as though he's a rock solid 230. Hendo could easily come in at 230 as well if he wanted to ballon up but he won't. Fedor has the submission advantage but Dan certainly has the advantage in the clinch and in overall wrestling. Power is a pretty even match up as is their chins, it will all come down to game plans IMO. Both have tools to win, if Hendo wades forward looking for the right hand the hold time like he did against Shields he loses.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Fedor does have the weight and submission advantage but both men have firepower. As for Henderson versus Shields, that is one of those times when Henderson realized that his body isn't what it used to be especially when it comes to cutting weight. In that remark he is done cutting weight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The overhand right is taking this fight ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

fedor has forgotten he is not a knockout artist, he needs to remember by fight time to put hendo on his back and work for the sub, if not that h-bomb is gonna claim another victim.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure that Fedor can take Henderson down. Henderson is a wrestler and Fedor is a sombo fighter who doesn't specialize in takedowns. If Henderson wants to take it to the ground it goes into Fedor's field.


----------



## Chris Vile (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't want to see Hendo or Fedor lose... But I'm glad I live in Chicago to witness it live (in person)! :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I hate to see either fighter loose as well. But this fight is going to happen and there is no turning back. One man will win.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> fedor has forgotten he is not a knockout artist


Fedor is one of those guys though who hits much harder than people expect. Watch every fight he's ever been in almost, and you can see the surprise on his opponents face once he lands a solid shot. 

It's almost like his punch is more of a stun. He might throw it right away, or he might throw a few softer ones then HERP WTF was that?! /rear naked choke


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Fedor is much more powerful then one would normally think. I think Sylvia got caught offguard like you mentioned. Though you have to admit there have been times he's knocked out people.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

A reason I believe Fedor is a harder puncher than most heavyweights, is because he appears to lay off the heavy weights. His punching technique is poor, but his body being more naturally and body weight trained, flows freely between his legs, hips and torso, allowing him to uncoil like a spring. Watch punchers like Arturo Gatti who are similar (just with a bit more technique).


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Rauno said:


> The overhand right is taking this fight ladies and gentlemen.


Fedor's or Hendo's?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Chileandude said:


> Fedor's or Hendo's?


lol, either? :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he is by no means a technical puncher. He is more of a full power puncher. And the thing is he never tires from it.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hendo is smaller and older but I think this is his fight to lose. His age is not apparent yet and I worry about Fedor's mental state. Fedor has no steam going into this fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Henderson is very similar to Randy Couture in terms of genes. They both hit the jackpot in that they are older but still going. And I agree that Fedor has very little steam.


----------



## Seeded (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm kinda interested in this fight, but simply because there'll be two legends fighting each other. 

Other than that, I'd consider this as a boring one-dimensional fight, but hey, Fedor's fights are always pumped up and interesting to watch. However, I expect Fedor to win by submission in the second, but still, Hendo's right hand is like a thunder from the sky and if he catches Fedor it'll be over.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I like the legend versus legend concept. I do agree though that this fight is one dimentional as well. Both men can punch though.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

Jesus, i have so much respect for Dan Henderson it is ridiculous. However, i have mixed feelings about this fight. On one side, Hendo has a power you cant ignore, even if he's a little bit outweighed, and if his big right hand lands its goodnight for Fedor no doubt. As much as i want Hendo to win, even if he does that makes this Fedor's third loss in a row and everyone will start to say maybe Fedor's career is over and that he is not as good as he used to be blah blah blah. Hmmmmm..


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

The thing i like about this fight is the potential to see one of their KO faces, i like both so i'm not hating but i wouldnt mind seeing Fedor or Hendo pulling a KO face.

:drool01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well you may not see either of their knockout faces. This fight could go the distance you know. It's happaned before with both men.


----------

